# Need help with Bianchi fit



## 11 Bravo (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi all,

I am a mountain biker that has slowly been convinced to get a road bike by some of the guys I work with. I have some questions about frame size for a Bianchi C2C Via Nirone.

The fit calculator at Wrench Science gave be the numbers shown in the screen print. The sizing chart from the Bianchi web page is the other screen print. The frame geometry on the Bianchi web page shows the seat tube measurement as center to top. 

Questions:

Wrench Science says the frame size center to top measurement for me is 54cm. The Bianchi chart shows a 54cm seat tube under the 57cm column. Am I correct that I need a 57cm frame? I played around with a couple of other fit calculators and I ended up with 55cm and 56cm recommendations.

Also, while searching around on this bike I find the following on the Jensen U.S.A. web page:

"this frame uses compact geometry with a sloping top tube. As a result, you should make your primary sizing decision based on the effective ("virtual") top tube measurement."

The Wrench Science page does not give me a top tube measurement, so I don't know what to make of that.

The more I look into this the more confused I am getting and I was not able to turn up much with the search function here, so I need to ask for help.

Would a 57cm frame be the best choice for me?


----------



## 11 Bravo (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump. 

Anyone willing to offer any ideas?


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

C-40 will hopefully respond to this. He's the expert.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

If you go another page or two into the wrench science fit process they give you your recommende frame measurements, including TT.

According to your measurements listed you should probably start around a 54cm frame. You have somewhat long legs for someone 5'9".See hhow it works and try a variety of bikes close in size. It would help if your LBS had a good fitter.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

55cm, your numbers are similar to mine and I had a 55 928 C2C. Bianchi will ship the bike with a long stem. Your calculated reach is virtual top tube plus stem length. On your numbers this is 67.5 so a 55cm frame plus a 120mm stem will get you close to this number according the the Wrench Science site. However IMO that is a "starting" point. Comfort will play a big role here. Test ride the bike for several hours with the stock stem. Coming from a MTB you will have some adjusting to due and everything is going to feel a little awkward at first. After a few hours try a different stem if needed and begin to fine tune .


----------



## plume (Apr 24, 2007)

In general the effective top tube is the most important measurement when regarding fit.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. I have to head out of town for work for a few days so I will check in again when I get back. This should give me a good idea where to start.

No real bikes shops here where I live and I know their idea of proper fit is whatever bike they have in stock. I am not real fond of the brands or prices in either one to boot. We have 2 shops that sell bikes, but I have been treated so poorly in them that I don't bother them anymore. It seems strange too. The one guy was pretty cool with me and I was doing some small business with him, but after he saw me on the trial one day riding my Ventana (a brand he doesn't sell) he will hardly talk to me when I go in there. The other guy is just a jerk. No matter, their loss not mine.

My younger brother lives pretty close to Bicycle Village in Denver which is where I first got the bug to get a Bianchi C2C. Any opinions on the big Bicycle Village that is near Cherry Creek? It is about 5 hours drive away from me, but I head down that way to ride with my brother a couple of times a year anyway. I wouldn't mind dealing with them if they are a decent shop.

Edit: I suppose I should ask if anyone has any opinions of the Bianchi C2C bikes as well.


----------

